# Deere 735 , 936, or other mower/conditioner



## hillrunner (Jan 23, 2011)

Any opinions on these mowers? I have been using 3 pt mounted disc mowers for the last few years. I am starting to do some custom work and would like advice on getting into a hydra swing disc mower. These two are for sale locally but I am interested in opinions on any brand, thanks.


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

well the 735 is a hydra swing mower i believe and its only a 9 foot 9 inch cut while the 936 is a side pull and a 11 food 6 inch cut i believe and i had a 926 that i ran alot of hay thru with no problems. I just bought a 946 new that is a 14 foot machine and is a hydra swing i will never go back to a side pull machine after having a hydra swing mower the time savings is unbelieveable. I have had really good luck with my deere hay conditioners. But it comes down to what you want i personally feel the deere is the best mower out right now. It has the shear hubs which if you have rocks you will hate they are 65 a piece and if you hit a rock hard it will shear them off but i would rather replace that then strip gears on the inside. Plus deere has a three year cutterbar warrenty.


----------



## hillrunner (Jan 23, 2011)

Whoops, I meant to put 946, not 936. They have the 735 advertised as an 11.5 cut.
Thanks!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I used a 946 last year... just awesome. Center pivot is like going twice as fast, no more wedges in left in the feild, no more striking out, walk around abstacles in the feild... fust get into some feilds that you otherwise wouldn't get into. And nobody makes em like JD, especially that 946, I don't own one but I would like to. They do take alot of power though, they seem to drive hard, made a 7810 work.


----------



## hillrunner (Jan 23, 2011)

How wide was the cut on that 946? I was hoping to pull it with a 130 hp tractor but can use the 4630 if I need a little more snort.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

it was 12 or 12.5' something in that neighbourhood. And it would use all 146 HP if you pushed it in good hay. But it was quite a machine!


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

the 946 is a 13 foot machine and i pull it with my jd 7600 130hp tractor or my 7330 and have no problems with either can run 10 to 12 mph in field. It is a big machine and hard to get into some fields. I really like mine i just got it this fall and ran about 700 acres thru it and it sped my time up alot. It is also a heavy machine it will push either of my jds around without fluid in the tires i hadnt been running it in my 7600 and now i am because that mower wanted to push it when i would swing around on the ends and you are right i was thinking of the 730 its the 9 foot 9 inch machin the 735 was replaced with the 835 either one would be a great mower just depends the the 735 would go down the road easier and get into fields better than the 946 i have some areas that are tight because of how big the 946 is


----------



## hayman568 (Jan 23, 2011)

I looked at gettin one of those 946's, we ended up gettin a self propelled hw300 new holland instead, only piece of machinery that aint green. What kind of conditioner did you guys put in them and how do they handle rocks? Thats what I was questioning when I stayed with the sickle. I replaced the conditioners with the crusher rolls from glenwood, mn. Have been real pleased but don't get near the speed a discbine does or the versatility of bein able to use it in the pastures and waterways that we bale. I use a 265 deere mounted disc mower for those.


----------



## hillrunner (Jan 23, 2011)

baddog201 said:


> the 946 is a 13 foot machine and i pull it with my jd 7600 130hp tractor or my 7330 and have no problems with either can run 10 to 12 mph in field. It is a big machine and hard to get into some fields. I really like mine i just got it this fall and ran about 700 acres thru it and it sped my time up alot. It is also a heavy machine it will push either of my jds around without fluid in the tires i hadnt been running it in my 7600 and now i am because that mower wanted to push it when i would swing around on the ends and you are right i was thinking of the 730 its the 9 foot 9 inch machin the 735 was replaced with the 835 either one would be a great mower just depends the the 735 would go down the road easier and get into fields better than the 946 i have some areas that are tight because of how big the 946 is


Thanks for the input, do you have mfwd on your tractors? I am wondering how badly it would push my 5140 CIH around. I don't have fluid and it only weighs around 11,000 but it is front wheel assist which helps a lot and we have the hp at the pto turned to around 135. I can use the 4630 Deere which does have fluid and probably weighs in close to 20,000 with both 20.8-38s filled with fluid. I would prefer to use the 5140 over the 4630 if I could, the 4630 is real thirsty.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

You will definately notice it behind you. The 7810 weighs 15000 lbs dry,and the mower weighs 6700lbs and if you grabbed the lever to swing the machine too agressively you were aware of it, I should have slowed down the oil flow to that remote. If you don't have the option that allows you to do this you could install restrictors in the hoses to the swing cylinder. I am sure it will work for you you will just wish you had something heavier and you may not be able to go like a bat outta hell in a good heavy stand of hay. Secondly I don't think any peice of hay equipment likes rocks, but at least the impellers are individually replaceable (i would think about in pairs to keep it in balance once they get worn) flails with no rubber to peel off.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something else to try far as how much a center pivot pushes you around, on our tractors we bolt the drawbar solid to eliminate any play in them. Seems to help somewhat.


----------



## baddog201 (Sep 18, 2010)

My 7600 is not a mfwd but the 7330 is it isnt a traction problem as much as it is when the mower is coming around wants to pull the back half and push it what ever way. I have the 3 point hook up on mine and love it easy to hook up no jacks to mess with. Im sure your CIH would pull it but you wont be able to go as fast something to think about your 4630 may drink more fuel but it you can mow twice as much hay in the day it wouldnt really matter because the extra fuel would be made up in the extra mowing you'd get done in the day.

Also on onther subject as far as rocks i have a haybuster rock picker and use that on all my fields before i seed down. I usually use rubber rolls but my 946 has the the tri-lobe steel rolls on it really aggressive on crimping i think i gained drying time with them i love my tri-lobe conditioners, I have only ever had rubber and these tri-lobes so i dont know about any other ones.


----------



## Cliff SEIA (Dec 18, 2008)

We have a Kuhn FC4000G which is about the same size and weight of a 945 and we ran it on a 1066 the first two years. It would push that 1066 around, if the ground was a little wet you had to be extremely careful on hills. The past two years we've pulled it with our 5488 which weights around 16,000lbs and it works much better. The first time my brother used it on that tractor he called me and said we should have used that tractor from the start. I think your 5140 will work ok but you aren't going to set any speed records with it.


----------



## cattleranch (Dec 17, 2010)

We run a Agco 3312. It is the same as a Hesston 1345, MF 1372, and Challenger PTD 12. I would recommend this machine to anyone with no hesitation. We have run it on three different machines, all MF: 7465 Tier II, 7465 Tier III, 7475, Tier III (this was a rental machine). With the tier II 7465 you can only run 8 mph in extremely thick meadow grass, but other than that it does pretty good. The tier III 7465 is the perfect size since it has about 5 more pto horsepower than the tier II. The 7475 worked well too but you would be perfectly fine without the extra hp. We are cutting upwards of 900 acre per year with only two alfalfa crops and one heavy grass.


----------

